# What are your favorite motivating bible verses?



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Mat 7:8 For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened. 
Mat 7:9 Or what man is there of you, whom if his son ask bread, will he give him a stone? 
Mat 7:10 Or if he ask a fish, will he give him a serpent? 
Mat 7:11 If ye then, being evil, know how to give good gifts unto your children, how much more shall your Father which is in heaven give good things to them that ask him?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

blossom said:


> Sooooooo Dwight, do you get many tourists around this time of year at the Farm?


Yes, plenty of tourists to help cultivate the beets. Some are lazy though and won't do any work at all. Soon they can help with the canning process...


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Luke 15:3-6 said:


> 3 Then Jesus told them this parable: 4 "Suppose one of you has a hundred sheep and loses one of them. Does he not leave the ninety-nine in the open country and go after the lost sheep until he finds it? 5 And when he finds it, he joyfully puts it on his shoulders 6 and goes home. Then he calls his friends and neighbors together and says, 'Rejoice with me; I have found my lost sheep ...'"


I don't want to debate theology; I just want to say that this passage further strengthens my belief in universalism.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

"I can do all things through Him who strengthens me." -- Philippians 4:13


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

"Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for you are with me."--Psalm 23:4 There is a great song based off of this verse


----------



## pinkflowers (Oct 8, 2008)

"Is any one of you in trouble? He should pray. Is anyone happy? Let him sing songs of praise. Is any one of you sick? He should call the elders of the church to pray over him and anoint him with oil in the name of the Lord. And the prayer offered in faith will make the sick person well; the Lord will raise him up. If he has sinned, he will be forgiven. Therefore confess your sins to each other and pray for each other so that you may be healed. The prayer of a righteous man is powerful and effective." James 4:13-16


----------

